# Asus eeepc 1001px, ALC269, snd_hda, and speakers



## initpy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I have an asus eeepc 1001px, on which I installed 9-stable.
I, since day one, never had any sound coming out of the speaker,
but when I plug a headphone in the jack, I have the sound -in the
headphones.

I read, and re-read the man page for snd_hda so many times,
but I just can't make it work.

Here's what I have right now in my device.hints


```
hint.hdaa.0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdaa.0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdaa.0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
#hint.hdaa.0.gpio_config="0=set"
hint.hdaa.0.config="forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref"
hint.pcm.0.config="gpio0,gpio1,gpio2,gpio3,gpio4,gpio5,gpio6,gpio7"
hint.pcm.0.vol="100"
```

This is my n'th attempt, I pretty tried everything I could imagine.

Here's my verbose dmesg http://dpaste.com/818967/plain/

Am I missing something?


----------



## morbit (Oct 28, 2012)

I see you have probably posted on freebsd-multimedia. Good. I don't know if -questions wouldn't be better, -multimedia is quiet at times.

I'm not familiar with what people use with this model, although seeing what was used on other Eees, I would try to exhaust all possibilities with at first just adding this to hints:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid(24,25,27? Start with your lucky number.).config="as=1 seq=15"
```

It should be just a pinout problem, I don't think hint.hdaa.0.config is relevant at all.

Maybe try dev.hdac.%d.pindump also to gather more info and go from there.

If you are truly desperate, you could ask mav@, because Realtek ALC269 should be/is supported.


----------



## initpy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks again, morbit!

Yes, I still think it's a pinout problem, or maybe that gpio thing.
I honestly don't know.

I tried many combinations, and often I just use "kenv", then I 
kunload snd_hda and kload it again, and see that the changes 
were effective using sysctl -a | grep hda

I also set pindump to "1", but I don't understand its output.

By the way, I always thought that (at least in my case) 

hint.hdaa.0.nid26 is kind of similar to hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid 
since, in my case, hdaa is the 0th child of hdac

I wonder if it would be bad if I reposted my message in 
freebsd-multimedia to freebsd-questions, and whether I'd bother @mav 
if I CC him


----------



## morbit (Oct 28, 2012)

I had my share of problems with pinouts and questions about sound system (and to be honest I have working speakers on my current system precisely because of direct help, for which I'm grateful) and I had nothing but positive experience both with mav@ as well as ariff@. 

They both took time to answer my questions (e.g. I reckon correctly, ariff@ with sound system update not only introduced something I really like on principle- bit perfect playback, but was casually answering all my questions about it too. Alexander have helped me with pinouts twice, when on previously working system speakers mysteriously muted themselves etc.)

So I wouldn't be afraid to ask mav@ directly, just I would make sure before asking I gave it my best effort first. And I would not push the issue if he would not reply, as his contributions to FreeBSD/community are already huge. 

I'm sorry I'm not more helpful. Damn those system builders with random non-standard pinouts!

PS. Make sure to document somewhere correct hints after it will be hopefully solved. http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee would be good place.


----------



## initpy (Oct 28, 2012)

Exactly! That's what I felt about mav@ and ariff@ while reading the MLs!
And you, morbit, just demonstrated how wonderful is the FreeBSD community 
by your suggestions, help, and support! Kudos


----------



## initpy (Oct 31, 2012)

Guess what?

With the very precious help from Alexander (mav@), I finally 
got sound on my Asus EeePC 1001px internal speaker! Yay! 

mav@ was very kind and nice with me, and after some exchange 
on the ML, we got this patch to fix my problem!

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-October/246013.html

I saw some 3, or maybe 4, people here on this forum with this problem, 
I hope that they'll discover this thread ASAP before wasting 
time (as I did) because the guys at Realtek decided that it was fun to 
have many different CODECS with the same ID 

That's it, I'm quite happy, thank you all!


----------



## morbit (Oct 31, 2012)

initpy said:
			
		

> Guess what?
> 
> With the very precious help from Alexander (mav@), I finally
> got sound on my Asus EeePC 1001px internal speaker! Yay!



I have seen that  Pretty good work on your part too I must say


----------



## initpy (Oct 31, 2012)

morbit said:
			
		

> I have seen that  Pretty good work on your part too I must say



Thanks, morbit 

Well, I did what I could, I have to admit that it's 
my first attempt at debugging and trying to really 
understand a device driver's code.

And when I look at my svn copy of the source, now...
Phew! There's so much I could tackle... if I only I had 
all the time I want for this!! 

But I think that mav@ got me interested!


----------

